# Over 2.5 tips for soccer games 28-8-2015



## nedu banks (Aug 28, 2015)

over 2.5 goals picks for 28-08-2015

UAE LC    15:00    *Wahda Abu Dhabi v Al Fujairah Club @Over 1.18

ESTONIA D1    16:30    Paide Linnameeskond v Levadia Tallinn * @Over 1.35

ESTONIA D1    16:30    Tulevik Viljandi v Trans Narva * @Over 1.55

DENMARK D1    17:00    AGF Aarhus v Esbjerg fB @Over 1.65

ESTONIA D2    17:00    Santos Tartu v Nomme Kalju II @Over 1.30

AUSTRIA D2    17:30    *Austria Lustenau v FC Liefering @Over 1.40

GERMANY D2    17:30    SC Freiburg v SV Sandhausen * @Over 1.90

ENGLAND PR21    19:00    Arsenal U21 v West Ham U21 @Over 1.45

FRANCE D3    19:00    GS Consolat v SR Colmar @Over 2.10

HOLLAND D2    19:00    Almere City FC v Fortuna Sittard @Over 1.45

HOLLAND D2    19:00    FC Volendam v VVV Venlo @Over 1.50

HOLLAND D2    19:00    SC Telstar v FC Emmen @Over 1.55

GERMANY D1    19:30    VfL Wolfsburg v Schalke 04 * @Over 1.50

POLAND D1    19:30    Wisla Krakow v Slask Wroclaw @Over 2.05

IRELAND PR    19:45    Cork City v Galway FC @Over 1.55

WALES D1    19:45    Aberystwyth Town v Rhyl FC * @Over 1.25

WALES D1    19:45    The New Saints v Llandudno @Over 1.25

NORTHERN IRELAND D1    20:00    Coleraine FC v Ballinamallard Utd @Over 1.70

PERU D1    21:30    *Sport Huancayo v Ayacucho FC @Over 2.00

CANADA D1    00:30    Milton SC v Serbian White Eagles @Over 1.30

MEXICO D1    01:30    TR Veracruz v CF Monterrey @Over 1.75

Note that the kickoff time and odds vary. Please meet your bookmaker for details. Log on to www.over3goals.blogspot.com for more info


----------

